# GT3000 runs rough when blades engaged



## clark900 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a Craftsman gt3000, think its abt a 2004. I t has the 23hp Kohler Pro twin for engine. Runs good when the baldes are off, when blades are engaged it loads up quick and never recovers to its full running speed. It will then throttle up for abt 2-3 minutes and then the engine slows once again. It does this quite often. Any one have any suggestions? Plus it smells like it is running rich. There is also wires coming out of the carb. Can anyone tell me what they are for? Thanks


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Check the deck and make sure the blades turn smoothly and all the idlers as well- sometimes a seizing bering will make it do what you described-also check all the springs - you might have a bad or weak spring - sounds definitly like a issue with the deck, not the motor - also check the electric clutch and make sure thats working properly.

Its probably an anti fire solenoid on the carb- its sort of an electric shut off switch for the fuel - when key is on, it pulls a pin back to let fuel flow- when its shut off, the pin settles back up into the seat and stops the fuel flow - least thats the way theyre supposed to work - i had issues with mine on my 14.5HP ohv briggs motors and disabled them.


----------

